# Unbekannte Orte



## phantra (26. August 2011)

*Die Dampfteiche - Das Resort für Jedermann*

Ihr sucht einen Hort der Entspannung, nachdem vielen Questen, Raiden oder ähnliches? 
Ihr findet diesen Ort in einem freigelegten „Spa" in Feralas bei den Dampfteichen.
Das Resort ist mit dem Flugmount erreichbar! Es scheint als würden Besucher auch mit dem Glückseimer-Dampfer anreisen…Irgendwie.

Entspannung pur versprechen die Thermalbäder. _(Allerdings müsst ihr die Dampfteiche auch mit den angesiedelten Königskriechern teilen)_
Zudem gibt es einen normalen Strand wo sich die Touris von ganz Azheroth tummeln. Horde und Allianz sind für einmal gemeinsam, friedlich vereint, zur Entspannung der andauernden Kriege.
Das Resort bietet keine Luxus-Hotel-Anlage sondern kleine Lehmhütten die das Erlebnis noch zusätzlich abrunden und für einige Besucher doch das Heimatfeeling bewahren wird.

Die Verpflegung scheint nur für Gäste zu sein, denn von dem Barbecue konnte ich leider nicht kosten. Nebstdem gibt es frischen Fischburger und irgendwelche Drachenspezialitäten, die wohl bestellt wurden.
Gesundes ist vom Chefkoch Gordon Tramsay zu erwarten, doch konnte ich ihm kein neues Rezept entlocken. 
Scharfe Cocktails verweisen auf einen knallenden Party-Abend. Gefunden wurde auch eine Goblinspezialmischung, die es wohl in sich hat.

Am Strand sah ich teilweise bei den Sonnenschirmen komische Flugwesen. _(Unter Umständen wäre es ratsam eine Vorab-Dusche aufzustellen)_ 
Was mir gar nicht gefiel war der Müll wie Bananen und leere Büchsen die auf dem Wasser trieben. Da müsste man sich noch drum kümmern.

Für Ausflüge scheint gesorgt, die Reitmammuts werden auf Hochglanz gebracht, es scheint eine Gebirgstour zu den höher gelegenen Thermalquellen zu werden. Vielleicht sollen sie die Ausflügler vor den Grossen Roc's bewahren die mit Level 83 bis 85 doch einigen gefährlich werden könnten. Bis zur Mitte des Berges sollte man es doch meiden, denn da steht ein momentan, verlassenes Riesenvogelnest.
Ölschleime behindern die Besichtigung der goblinischen Druckpumpe.

Mein Fazit: Reserviert Euch doch eine Woche in dem Resort.
_(Übrigens, kann man das Resort auch täglich buchen)_
Ihr werden bestimmt entspannt in Euer Abenteuer zurückkehren!

Liebe Grüsse Eure Hobby-Reise-Reporterin :-)


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Hier gehts zum RP Forum: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/223-wow-rollenspiel-forum/


----------



## phantra (26. August 2011)

Danke!
Aber sollte eig. nur wie ein Resiereport geschrieben sein, hat ja mit WoW zu tun! :-)
Ist ein InGame Ort, wo ihr evtl. mit eurem Char erkunden wollt.

Dachte sei das Forum was am nächsten kommt...

(Sry dafür! Evtl. könnt ihrs ja verschieben)


----------



## Arosk (26. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke das passt eher ins RP Forum. Müssen die Mods entscheiden.


----------



## Moronic (27. August 2011)

Packs in deinen Blog.


----------



## Albra (28. August 2011)

na toll nicht nur npcs sondern auch noch mehr nervige spieler die einen den tag vermiesen können.. muss ich wieder woanders meine charas in urlaub schicken


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. August 2011)

Die Vorstellungen mancher Menschen von RP sind schon amüsant...


----------

